# Asus laptop help



## Lunderandy (Sep 3, 2019)

My Asus ZenBook UX330u power light is on with black screen. When I shut it down it turns back on with black screen? I can’t do anything with it!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go download MS Media Creation Tool. Run it to Generate a Windows setup DVD or USB memory stick. Boot with it and choose Repair on the second screen.


----------



## Lunderandy (Sep 3, 2019)

I made a ms media creation tool on a usb thumb drive but can’t get it to boot to the usb?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You have to change the boot order in the BIOS to USB first in the boot order....restart PC and it should boot from USB.


----------



## Lunderandy (Sep 3, 2019)

I wish I could do that. But with a black screen I can’t get into the bios to change the boot order.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Do you have an external monitor you can hook it up to?


----------

